# K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ?



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

I know it's come up here before, but does anyone have a decent educated guess as to max whp potential for a 12v using two K03s? Existing threads don't offer any guesses.
I know it wouldn't be much power and most of you want to say don't bother (which is fine because I have no intentions of doing this), but the topic came up recently and I admit I'm curious as to how much potential exists with that set-up.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (chikubi)*

Bi-Turbo K03 VR6 look here..


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Bi-Turbo K03 VR6 look here..

I'll assume you were trying to be helpful with the Google link, but no doubt you noticed there wasn't anything there that came close to directly answering my question?
I've searched through the archived threads in here, and while a majority agrees that even two K03 turbos are too small to make decent power on a 12v, I did not see anyone offer up any reasonable estimates regarding potential.
I know this a tired subject, but if just one person with either personal experience or enough technical knowledge were to post up a reasonable estimate for potential max whp from a twin K03 set-up (assuming suitably matched hardware and software), then this thread could quickly die off like all the others.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (chikubi)*

You're kidding right?
A lot of good info, you just have to look thru the posts. And might want to try different variations of Bi-turbo or Biturbo. You don't expect us to spoon feed you everything?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (chikubi)*

probably about 320


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (RedDevil)*

Not kidding, no, and spoon-feeding isn't necessary.
Most of the bi-turbo links involve GT25s, GT28s, or even K04s. I don't find anything mentioning the output of a bi-turbo 12v VR running K03s. Besides, I have specific questions regarding boost/compression and boost/rpm variables.
I'm not even pretending I plan to build one of these set-ups, but do I know someone who is. I've heard his reasoning and expectations and figured I'd seek out a few more.
But honestly, if this is so old-hat to you, why not just tell me what you know, or at least offer up a direct link to some specific info?


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_probably about 320

Wheel?
And thanks.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (chikubi)*

consider a 'chipped' 20v typically makes ~190whp... (give or take)
You 'could' expect deep 300's whp with twin Ko3
for reference see what 'chipped' Audi 2.7T cars are making. 
Economically speaking: unless you get the turbos for free and the fabrication is free its difficult to justify twin Ko3 turbos on a 12v.

-Jeff


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_consider a 'chipped' 20v typically makes ~190whp... (give or take)
You 'could' expect deep 300's whp with twin Ko3
for reference see what 'chipped' Audi 2.7T cars are making. 
Economically speaking: unless you get the turbos for free and the fabrication is free its difficult to justify twin Ko3 turbos on a 12v.

-Jeff

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But one thing to consider is that those chipped 2.7T cars are eating turbos running higher boost numbers, albeit based some on the cramped engine bay, oiling system and heat.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (KubotaPowered)*

theres a biturbo build going on involving a 24v by one of our forum's moderators...
check it out... i know you want ko3s, but maybe it can help you figure out if you want to do ko3's or maybe something a little larger, or just give you general information on twin turbos on VR's
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4416279


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
You 'could' expect deep 300's whp with twin Ko3

Yeah, that's what my friend told me, but to me that sounded a bit optimistic.

_Quote »_Economically speaking: unless you get the turbos for free and the fabrication is free its difficult to justify twin Ko3 turbos on a 12v.

-Jeff

Well, he runs a shop so he does have all the necessary stuff pretty much just lying around (turbos, I/C's, D/V's, etc).
Thanks for the input.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (chikubi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chikubi* »_
Wheel?
And thanks.









yeah. 320-350ish
turbos are air pumps. if one of them will do 200hp, then 2 will do 400


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (chikubi)*

The money it would cost vs the amount of power you would see I don't think would be worth it. Kinetics Stage 1 or 2 and you can see 300whp pretty easily. The fabrication alone might be a bit pricey unless you are doing this just to be unique and if that's the case cool go for it.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_unless you are doing this just to be unique and if that's the case cool go for it. 

No doubt that's a factor. Like I said, my friend owns a well-known shop and has the parts and ability to fab anything he needs.
As he told me, he's gonna have cheap and cool at the same time.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
yeah. 320-350ish
turbos are air pumps. if one of them will do 200hp, then 2 will do 400

i get what your saying, but i disagree a little bit with the second part of your statment. the ko3 won't flow enough on his vr6, manifold temps would be way way hot, and responce would suffer, they would be spent before the rpms are near red-line. 
we all know as turbochargers increase in size, they become more efficient. In the case of the compressor wheel, as the wheel diameter gets larger, the blades experience less back-flow due to favorable wheel/housing tip clearances. The turbine wheel shares the same benefits when run in larger diameters. These increases in compressor and turbine efficiency produce a higher overall turbo efficiency, i just don't see the k03 being able to flow enough to hit over 300 safely and within efficiency. 
secondly, it would make more sense to sell the k03's and whatever else he can, and could easily fund a single turbo setup that would have more power, and probably more fun. but that is neither here nor there. 

my .02












_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 1:04 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
i get what your saying, but i disagree a little bit with the second part of your statment. the ko3 won't flow enough on his vr6, manifold temps would be way way hot, and responce would suffer, they would be spent before the rpms are near red-line. 

The way I see it, you'd be asking 3 cylinders and 1.4 liters to spool a K03. In that context, there's more headroom there than 1.8 liters paired with a k04, right?
IOW, I'm not convinced that twin k03s would be as far out of their efficiency range as you think. And since the 12v VR6 doesn't make much power over 5500 rpm anyway, I'd think twin k03s could still provide for a decent powerband, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (chikubi)*

K04s would be a better choice if you really wanted to go the twin turbo route. Only makes since, seeing how chipped stock B5 S4s blow stock K03s and upgrade to K04s.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
i get what your saying, but i disagree a little bit with the second part of your statment. the ko3 won't flow enough on his vr6, manifold temps would be way way hot, and responce would suffer, they would be spent before the rpms are near red-line. 


why?
there is absolutely no air flow reason for this whatsoever.....


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: K03 x 2 + 12v VR6 = ? (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But one thing to consider is that those chipped 2.7T cars are eating turbos running higher boost numbers, albeit based some on the cramped engine bay, oiling system and heat. 

Figure that the S4 has 5 valves per cylinder and the heads flows much better than the 12v vr6 then it's not even worth doing it.


----------

